# Is my mom a Portuguese citizen by origin?



## Chadstick (Feb 24, 2016)

My grandfather was Portuguese and born there. My mom was born in South Africa. My grandpa registered her birth at the Portuguese consulate (I'm guessing it's the civil registry registration). The only thing is she never received a Portuguese birth certificate, because somehow it slipped through the cracks. She still has her proof of registration though from the consulate. 

According to Portuguese law, 

Portuguese by origin are:

1) The children of a Portuguese mother or father born in Portuguese territory;

2) The children of a Portuguese mother or father born abroad if the Portuguese parent is there serving the Portuguese State;

3) The children of a Portuguese mother or father born abroad if they have their birth registered at the Portuguese civil registry or if they declare that they want to be Portuguese;

According to point 3, my mom should be Portuguese by law since she was registered as a child. Only thing is she never received her birth certificate. 

Does this mean I am eligible to obtain citizenship through direct ancestry?


----------

